# Seeking gaming group in South FL



## sumradagnoth (Apr 4, 2005)

15 yrs gaming experience here, looking to join an existing gaming group of fairly normal and down to earth folks in South Florida, preferably Broward County.
My gaming group just split up b/c half of the folks moved to Arizona... ugh.  Leaves me and my girlfriend left.  However, I think Id like to try getting involved with another group sans girlfriend (at least at first).  

Im up for most any 3.5 D&D campaign, and have been really itching to try Eberron.  I can discuss more details with anyone who is interested.  Thanks.


----------



## ash060 (Apr 28, 2005)

I live in Palm Beach County and have been looking for a game for several months now.  I am interested in playing with any group.  If you could send me an e-mail at ash060@msn.com I have a few books and play mostly with the 3.5 rules


----------



## Krom (Apr 30, 2005)

Looking for a game in Tampa/St. Pete. Haven't played in a couple of years, but have about 7 years experience. Only interested in D&D/FR, no Rifts or Vampires.  E-mail @ jude@carmeliway.com

Peace,


----------

